# POLL: Who is the Best Duck Dog on TV? (for Shayne)



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I am sorry, but I just can't let this one slide by!

On the now infamous Wildrose thread, Shayne said DU's "Drake" is a superior duck dog to Justin's "Yella!" AND THEN HE DEFENDED THE ASSERTION!

That my friend, is crazy talk, and I intend to demonstrate that here and now with this poll.

Yella came one retrieve from passing the HRC's Grand!!! The best Drake can do as a British-style "Gentleman's Dog" is bring Mike his pipe and slippers! :wink: 

So what say the members of the RTF -- Drake or Yella, or some other dog we have not yet considered?

[Anyone who votes "Buck" will be summarily taken out and shot.] :lol:


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

BTW, I am sure Buck is a sweet dog. And I am also just as sure Billy would be the first to admit any of her failings are his fault.


----------



## Craig Bauer (Feb 4, 2003)

Kevin do you honestly sit around and think about this BS.


----------



## Chris Kingrea (Jan 3, 2003)

I took the liberty to let all of em rock !

Kev, Why go there ????? :? :? :?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm with ya on "Buck". 

Everyone knows i'm not a fan of Wildrose and the brit dog stuff. 

I would MUCH rather watch Waterdog than DU. Its a million times better show. However, i think Drake is a better trained hunting dog. Yella is a nice dog and with age and training she'll likely go beyond Drake.

One retrieve from completing a grand or one series from finishing a national doesn't mean the dog would be any more enjoyable to hunt over. I'm into low maintenance dogs that i don't have to jack with. Hunting, for a well trained retriever, is cake.

Change the poll to ask which dog i would rather have for hunt tests and my answer would change. What i deem "ideal" in a hunting dog is different than a hunt test dog and is even more different in a field trial dog.

Shayne


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Craig Bauer said:


> Kevin do you honestly sit around and think about this BS.


At a hundred miles a minute! :wink:


----------



## potshot (Mar 16, 2004)

i haven't seen yella in a while, so i can't comment, but i didn't know that the dog did so well in the grand.

drake looks like an okay dog, but a little too calm. not enough spunk from whatt i can tell. IMHO, a dog can be very steady, great hunt test and hunting dog, etc and still have plenty of piss, fire, and vinegar. Drake doesn't look like he's got that, from what i've seen of the du show and from what i saw at a stewart training demo at the du outdoor fest in memphis. Im not sure what it is, but he doesn't look llike he likes it enough.

im DEFINITELY SO with you on Buck. It would drive me crazy hunting with that dog --it seems like she breaks on every shot and and it seems like billy has to get out of the blind to line her dern near every retrieve. Could never imagine trying a hunt test with her. (on the other hand, she does have the spunk that Drake lacks- i do like that about her. she does appear to be having fun, which is what l like about hunting with dogs.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Change the poll to ask which dog i would rather have for hunt tests and my answer would change. What i deem "ideal" in a hunting dog is different than a hunt test dog. . . .


My friend, why not wait until your trip to the line in Finished before making that presumption about HRC HTs? :wink: 

Remember, HRC is all about _realism_, as much as is realistically possible. For me, there is NO DIFFERENCE between a great HRC dog and a great hunting dog. 8)


----------



## potshot (Mar 16, 2004)

> Remember, HRC is all about realism, as much as is realistically possible. For me, there is NO DIFFERENCE between a great HRC dog and a great hunting dog


Amen, brother!


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

do videos count?
if so i'll have to give it to buck gardner's "Bro"

Boomer and Akin have been on tv a few times










what's wrong w/ buck ? HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## wutadog (Oct 21, 2003)

This one's EASY......
Windy (aka Wutadog)
Winner of the Middleburg SRS  
Dave


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

wutadog said:


> This one's EASY......
> Windy (aka Wutadog)
> Winner of the Middleburg SRS
> Dave


Oh geesh, I forgot the SRS dogs! :shock:


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Sheesh, don't you guys watch "Cooking with Miss Lucy" on PBS? 

My dog, Chien, was clearly the best dog on tube this year.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > Change the poll to ask which dog i would rather have for hunt tests and my answer would change. What i deem "ideal" in a hunting dog is different than a hunt test dog. . . .
> ...


And exactly what presumption do you think i've made?

There is a HUGE difference. The main one being training. I would much rather train a dog like Yella. Training for hunt tests day in and day out, yep... gimme Yella. I don't want to train (for maintenance purposes) a hunting dog.

Shayne


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

potshot said:


> i haven't seen yella in a while, so i can't comment, but i didn't know that the dog did so well in the grand.


Didn't Yella already pass a Grand once, and do it at 15 months old? Wasn't she the youngest in HRC history to do so? Apparently the judges thought she did passable work!

- Chris


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

My understanding is the Yella passed her first Grand at 15 or 16 months, then broke on the last series (upland) in her second grand. She is a lot more dog than Drake.

Buck


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

rcmannjr said:


> My understanding is the Yella passed her first Grand at 15 or 16 months, then broke on the last series (upland) in her second grand. She is a lot more dog than Drake.
> 
> Buck


I totally agree with that last statement.

Shayne


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Yall have way too much time on your hands!!!

I have not seen Buck and Billy for a while - Billy's mouth kinda ruins it for me.

Every time I catch Waterdog - about once every other month - they are hunting early season mallards in the Dakotas. Same show. I don't know if they even have another show. I know the show is not geared toward me, but they spend way too much time on dog training basics and not enough on KILLING BIRDS!


----------



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

OK - I've tried to stayout of this because I have Brit dogs. However, I think that the stereotype of laid back, lazy, loafing dogs is far too prevelent in the US HT/FT community. Not loking to start this argument again, just sticking up for my pooches! My too youngest have got more drive and desire than I've seen in many dogs on the NE HT circuit. Ask Polock, Molly is a streaming ball of fire and any faults she has is attributed to my inexperience as a trainer and handler. Tucker is a bit softer when it comes to pressure, but still has the desire and drive of a Mac truck.

As far as Drake is concerned, I have never seen him run live or on TV so I can't honestly answer this poll. I do however like Yella very much. She's a good looking girl and I would be proud to hunt over her any day!

Nothin' gainst present shows, but how bout a show centered more around training than actual hunting? (Sorry Gerard) Don't get me wrong, I like to see those "feathered devil's" drop from the sky as much as the next guy, but think that it would a cool and novel idea rather than just going out every week and "shootin' em up".


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Dave Combs said:


> Nothin' gainst present shows, but how bout a show centered more around training than actual hunting?



Yep....that'd be like watchin' the travel channel and seein' the plane ride without ever seeing the destination.


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah I would like to see them demonstrate FTP, CC, earpinch, etc. Could they even show someone stick a dog to put his a#$ down? Without corrections or talking about corrections - what use would it be?


----------



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

OK, OK - point taken. My bad, didn't think that far ahead.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Super Sue


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

*dogs*

A topic that I've often thought about. What about this as a format for a retriever TV show?

The show opens with an articulate well-versed on retrievers, female host. The first two minute segment of the show is an actual duck hunt. During this segment, the working dog demonstrates one perticular quality. It could be the dog retrieving a triple with the last bird at a good distance, demonstrating marking. Or, it could be a well-performed water blind, demonstrating handling. The conversation between the host and guess (Amateur or Pro) would center around that one aspect of dog work.

The show would segue into another two minute segment dealing with the topic at hand. In this case, lets say it's marking. The host and a guess Pro or Amateur would demonstrate how they work with a dog in enhancing the dog's natural marking abilities. To be PC on TV they would use a Ded-Duk from Neumann & Bennetts. Better than throwing dead ducks on TV. 

Before going into the first commerical break, there would be a thirty-second segment called, Rex Carr Moment. This is where the host interviews a person that has spent time with Rex, telling one perticular story about Rex.

Commerical break.

Coming back from the commercial break, the host would do a two minute review on a piece of training equipment from one of the show sponsors. This would demonstrate the product in the field. 

The next segment is called, Great Retrievers From The Past. The host would interview either the owner or trainer of the dog. There are enough NFC's and NAFC's tokeep the topic interesting. Pictures of the dog could be shown and the guess could talk about things unique to this dog as a competitor or as a stud/dam.

The show segues into a piece called, Practical Field Retriever Obedience. This would be a demonstration from a top Amateur or Pro. A kind of how-to segment. Subject could be steadiness, walking at heel, honoring etc.

The show would close with the host and guess at the same duck hunt that the show opened with highlighting dog work on the hunt. 

The show could be both informative as well as entertaining.

Thoughts?


----------



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

Yeah - that's kinda what I was talkin bout!

Bootay wrote:


> lets say it's amrking


Is that a southern term? :lol:


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

*dogs*

Combsie, I'll correct the typo! You dog, you.


----------



## John Otto (Nov 10, 2003)

*Great Show*

Mr Booty,
That would be a great show to see. Put that thing together. When will it air?
John


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

*dogs*

I've already pitched the show and have most of the sponsors lined up. I'm willing to produce the show or not produce the show. Doesn't matter to me. Who knows what will happen.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

If I set Deac on the TV and get him to sit still long enough for a picture, can he be in the contest?

Lisa - still being blonde


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

You need to end the show with "What's Cookin' in Unca Jerry's Kitchen".


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

If I want to watch cookin, I'll watch the food network  

I like the "cooking wild game" segments on those shows. Marinate in some kind of sauce that is mostly worsechseteteershershterehsherehcsshchchsstor sauce. Wrap in bacon, maybe add a jalapeno. Throw it on the grill or deep fry in grease, cook until done on the outside and pink in the middle(for red meat). "OOOOHHHH WEEEEEEE this is good" is what they say while chewing on the first bite.  

Come on!!!!!!! My WIFE can even cook like that! :twisted: 

Russ

Thinks Jerry needs his own show on the Food network, lots of purdy girls standin around doin nothin(like the man show)


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

kjrice said:


> You need to end the show with "What's Cookin' in Unca Jerry's Kitchen".


NOW, you have my interest!!!!!   

As suggested my assistants would be RTFettes in bikinis but we would NOT fry anything in the nude!!! Wouldn't be prudent.

Jerry


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2004)

I Think Buck "COULD" have been the best of them all...But she ended up with that hand job Billy Gianquinto :roll:


----------



## cut'em jack (Mar 4, 2004)

*just so you know*

buck does not belong to billy and doesn't live with him. she lives here in sacramento. billy just gets to use her on the show. that fact alone should give her extra points for having to work with billy. 

i have to go with yella too. on one of tackett's shows he ran a clip of yella when she was 8 weeks and one day old sneaking off on her own and retrieving a blind from a another dog they were training. she charged over and swam/walked across a 10-15 yard stream, grabbed a dokken duck and brought it back. 

that stuff is bred not trained!


----------



## dukdawgn (Apr 22, 2003)

*dogs*

I've seen brit dogs that were hyper as heck, and I've seen them not really give a crap. I've also seen american dogs that way. 

I've seen brit dogs dumb as a box of rocks, flip-side being i've seen american dogs that way, too. 

my mind, it all comes down to talent and teaching. I like the dog with talent that loves to be taught. 

I ran finished behind Justin and Yella at Pin Oak HRC this spring. If he don't want her, she ain't got to look far for a new house and bowl.....


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: just so you know*



cut'em jack said:


> i have to go with yella too. on one of tackett's shows he ran a clip of yella when she was 8 weeks and one day old sneaking off on her own and retrieving a blind from a another dog they were training. she charged over and swam/walked across a 10-15 yard stream, grabbed a dokken duck and brought it back.
> 
> that stuff is bred not trained!


Yall are missed it bigtime! Yella is a much nicer dog, but she is not as well trained/behaved/experienced as Drake. I'd take her over Drake anyday... but as of TODAY (things will change as she matures) Drake would be more enjoyable in the blind (ie: out of sight and out of mind). Dogs that creep, break, and are hyper are not enjoyable in the hunting blind, i don't know who yall have been hunting with.

Shayne


----------



## Noah (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: just so you know*



Shayne Mehringer said:


> cut'em jack said:
> 
> 
> > i have to go with yella too. on one of tackett's shows he ran a clip of yella when she was 8 weeks and one day old sneaking off on her own and retrieving a blind from a another dog they were training. she charged over and swam/walked across a 10-15 yard stream, grabbed a dokken duck and brought it back.
> ...


I seriously think U R Cornfused!!! :twisted: 

Yella's manners in & out of the blind are way more than acceptable (unless some really creative editing has been goin on :wink: )


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2004)

I agree Shayne I think Drake is a better tempered dawg.....And from the shows I've watched, he doesn't look like he lacks in the desire department either.....All I was saying is I thought "buck" or (haley) had the best potential...That is until she met up with Billy Jerk-offquinto :!:


----------



## cut'em jack (Mar 4, 2004)

*she has a problem on breaking*

one show tackett even said of the 15 birds shot here she done got 8 or 9 and on another on deleware hunt with a dog we know named "elvis" she had a problem their too.

i have to say, on both, that was more tackett's fault than yella's. dogs are born with drive but handlers make them obed. soemtimes the hunting show takes precedent overe the training but it shouldn't. then on the other hand the shows give him a living i wouldn't mind struggling through.

i know not everybody will agree but i am the type that would rather hold one back from retriving than try to get them to go after one. 


now drake is no slouch but i still have to go with yella! just a personal thing


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

:roll: no fun if you're the dog and huntin' with Shayne!-paul


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Lucy and I had been on a TV show - Carolina Outdoor Journal. They had come and done filming at a hunt test our club put on. So I have to say I think she was the best dog on TV!! 8) 

Andy - knowing I'm completely biased


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

well if yella was the dawg justin ran at 4 states all the gallery said was WOW!!

I am friends/training buddies w/ one of the judges Justin ran under and he said "that justin fella had the best dog here today"


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

paul young said:


> :roll: no fun if you're the dog and huntin' with Shayne!-paul


That's true the last couple years... if your the dog and your with me you better be ready for a nap.

Sorry guys. Yall are still playing which dog would you rather own and that is not the game at hand. FOR HUNTING, ONLY HUNTING, NOTHING BUT HUNTING... I'm spoiled. I want a dog to sit there until told to do something and then do whatever it's told. If you don't agree with that, your crazy. And if you think Yella fits that description better than Drake, you are also crazy. Having agreed on that, deductive reasoning tells me that if you don't agree with me on this thread... then once again you are crazy!

Shayne - would take the macho dawg over any of em... in any game!


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Big Dog,

that was Yella


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Shayne,

i agree with you in principal......it's just that most dogs in their prime have a certain amount of nervous energy that has to get released somehow.

the best duck dogs are probably 7-9 years old. they still "have it" and are experienced enough to know not to waste it!

it's bittersweet perfection, but still enjoyable!-paul


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

paul young said:


> Shayne,
> 
> i agree with you in principal......it's just that most dogs in their prime have a certain amount of nervous energy that has to get released somehow.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. And like i said... with age and experience, Yella will take top spot as a HUNTING DOG in my book.

Shayne


----------



## Noah (Apr 6, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Sorry guys. Yall are still playing which dog would you rather own and that is not the game at hand. FOR HUNTING, ONLY HUNTING, NOTHING BUT HUNTING... I'm spoiled. I want a dog to sit there until told to do something and then do whatever it's told.


I am not casting any aspersions at Drake but,
PSHAW!!!! and balderdash  .....Yella would be my pick to own or to take hunting.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Has anyone here seen Yella the HT dog perform as a hunting dog?

[Raising hand.] 8) 

Everytime I watch Water Dog!


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Shayne, dude think about this for a minute, you would own "DRAKE THE DU DOG" You'd be bad mouthed on every retriever sight out there...oh wait a minute that already happens :twisted: Well anyway, I just couldn't bring myself to own the marketing "trophy". Besides, I'd take a go getter every time. You can train steadyness, is it work to do that?...yeah, but if I'm not training a dog while I'm hunting, I'm not having much fun :wink:


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

*dogs*

Hard to say which is the better dog until they are run on the same marks and blinds and their work is compared! Relative merit in the field or water, is too hard to compare on television. It is all just speculation until they are willing to have their work compared in competition. May not be their "bottle of beer", but it sure would put an end to the guessing.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

I voted for Yella, but I was wondering do you remember the show Bird Dogs Forever? There was a black lab on that show named Jessie? She did some nice upland work more than anything. 

They came and filmed that show in the Northeast Kingdom here and they featured some Red Setters. 

Margo


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

achiro said:


> Shayne, dude think about this for a minute, you would own "DRAKE THE DU DOG" You'd be bad mouthed on every retriever sight out there...oh wait a minute that already happens :twisted: Well anyway, I just couldn't bring myself to own the marketing "trophy". Besides, I'd take a go getter every time. You can train steadyness, is it work to do that?...yeah, but if I'm not training a dog while I'm hunting, I'm not having much fun :wink:


NOOOOOOOOO... DAMMIT!!!!!!! NO WONDER YOUR NOT A REAL DOCTOR YOU CAN'T FU$%IN READ!!!!!! hehehe

To own - Yella
To train (for anything) - Yella
To run in HTs - Yella
To use in the hunting blind, as is - Drake

Your last sentence is exactly why i make those choices.

Shayne


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: dogs*



Mr Booty said:


> Hard to say which is the better dog until they are run on the same marks and blinds and their work is compared! Relative merit in the field or water, is too hard to compare on television. It is all just speculation until they are willing to have their work compared in competition. May not be their "bottle of beer", but it sure would put an end to the guessing.


BS... we are talking about HUNTING. Swim 20 yards and get a duck. Marking and style are not of primary importance... sitting still and not being a pain in the ass are of primary importance! You can definitely tell that on tv.

You people totally suck at hypotheticals cuz you can't think outside the box. It's NOT which dog would you rather own, or which dog is nicest, which dog has the most style, or which dog could do better at the grand, or which dog is prettiest... the game is - which dog would you rather spend the day sitting next to in the blind... as is, not with more training, or not in two years, right friggin now - and you don't get to take the dog home or even friggin pet it. It's just going to serve the functional purpose of getting your ducks.

I'm gonna quote myself since hook on phonics DIDN'T work for yall..


> Sorry guys. Yall are still playing which dog would you rather own and that is not the game at hand. FOR HUNTING, ONLY HUNTING, NOTHING BUT HUNTING... I'm spoiled. I want a dog to sit there until told to do something and then do whatever it's told. If you don't agree with that, your crazy. And if you think Yella fits that description better than Drake, you are also crazy. Having agreed on that, deductive reasoning tells me that if you don't agree with me on this thread... then once again you are crazy!


And Kevin... i've seen Yella many times on TV and she is a very nice dog. Please read the above quote... get Sherri to help you with any big words!!! hehehehe

Yall are gonna drive me to drinkin!

Shayne


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Shayne,

I hear you, and thankfully am just intelligent enough to comprehend you as well. I’m also going to disagree with you. I can go get the birds that are 20 yards out in the dekes. I want the dog that can get the hard birds. The winged cripple that can swim its ass off does multiple reentries (strips of cover and water on flooded gameland) and lead the dog on a 200 yd plus chase etc ….

I’m not saying that the DU dog can’t or won’t, but I’d prefer to have the “Yella” dog by my side where I’m pretty sure that she’ll chase that/those birds down.

To each his own Brother.

Anthony


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

*dogs*

Shayne, I understand the points you made about the two. However the name of the thread is; Which dog is the BEST duck dog on TV? Not which would you rather take on a duck hunt. I don't see how one could give them a fair comparison by watching them on TV. A duck dog to me, means a dog that retrieves ducks.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: dogs*



Mr Booty said:


> Shayne, I understand the points you made about the two. However the name of the thread is; Which dog is the BEST duck dog on TV? Not which would you rather take on a duck hunt. I don't see how one could give them a fair comparison by watching them on TV. A duck dog to me, means a dog that retrieves ducks.


Good point Bootay. MY definition of Duck Dog is what i'm describing in my posts. If Duck Dog = HT/hunting combo dog, then i pick Yella without a doubt. She's my kinda dog, i like her a lot.

In the blind, i want laid back and low maintenance. Just my preference.

Anthony... i can get the 20 yard marks too, i could also get up and change the channel on the TV, but you won't catch me doing either. New analogy: (write this down) A good duck dog is like a remote control... you don't appreciate it until you can't lose it in the cushions of the couch. HAHAHA

Shayne


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Well I remember back in the olden days when I had to actually get out of my chair and trek about 10-15 feet to the TV and physically turn a knob. This was necessary even if there was 3 feet of snow on the ground outside!!

Life was further complicated by the fact that the beer always seemed to be way the hell off in another room!!

Jerry


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Jerry said:


> Life was further complicated by the fact that the beer always seemed to be way the hell off in another room!!
> 
> Jerry


Thats why i have a TV in everyroom in the house. Office and kitchen include.

Shayne


----------



## randy anderson (Sep 23, 2003)

Best dog on TV well when OLN was showing the replay's of the National open I would have to say dogs like Eagle Ridge Rocket Sam and Zinger. They may have been on only once but there performances can't be matched not by the other dogs that is.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

randy anderson said:


> Best dog on TV well when OLN was showing the replay's of the National open I would have to say dogs like Eagle Ridge Rocket Sam and Zinger. They may have been on only once but there performances can't be matched not by the other dogs that is.


We aren't playing BEST DOG ON TV... we are playing BEST DUCK DOG. :2gunfire: 

Shayne


----------



## randy anderson (Sep 23, 2003)

Shayne,

If you have not forgotten they retrieve ducks in the Nationals and I would take those dogs in the blind any day over the rest at least if there was a blind they had to retrieve that wouldn't be a problem especially if it were over a hundred yards.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> which dog would you rather spend the day sitting next to in the blind


That would be my dog: 

<<----Tracker

He's only been on video though not TV.


----------



## thunderdog (Feb 19, 2003)

Shayne,

I agree with you 100%. I had a dog that you never knew was anywhere around while you were hunting. He would sit still ( or nap ) until he was called upon to retrieve, then he would go back to sleep. He wasn't a very good hunt test dog, but he was a great hunting dog.

Joe


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

SCREW YOU GUYS... I'M GOIN HOME!!!!! (the genius of Cartman)

Yall suck suck suck at this game. I say - which you you rather have, a Ford or Chevy and half you [email protected] pick Cadillac!!!! I'm so pissed off.. hahaha

Shayne


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I say - which you you rather have, a Ford or Chevy and half you [email protected] pick Cadillac!!!! I'm so pissed off.. hahaha
> 
> Shayne


I can't make up my mind whether I want a Denali or a Coupe de Ville(just as long as they are 4 cylinders).


----------



## Bob Region (Mar 2, 2003)

*Best Duck Dog/ Youngest Grand Pass*

Chris, just for the sake of history, the youngest dog to pass which was 15mo of age at the time was GRHRCH Cool Coal Papa aka Sachmo which was owned by Tommy Caldwell of Alexandria, La..This took place back in the late 80's or early 90's.

Yella is a fine animal also.

The best duck dog to me is the one who brings them back in with no fuss or messing around and does the job consistently.

Bob Regioin

PS: The youngest age may have been surpassed now, I don't know.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2004)

Shayne-

Have you ever hunted with Drake or Yella ? I've hunted with Yella probably about 75 to 90 times....I've seen her drive through about 150 yards of reauseaux cane and the nastiest mud in Louisiana, 400+ yards of open water on the Mississippi River, hundreds of yards of cornfield in South Dakota and more miles through the thickest flooded timber in AR than i care to remember, to bring JT and me our ducks back...and has done it all with minimal....let me say this again...MINIMAL whines or even unneccesary movements in the boat, blind, pit, dog stand, old floating log, standing in water or solid ground. She hunts about 90 to 110 days a year (SD and AR, with a few trips to KY, MS, LA and TX)...waterfowl AND upland.... I wasn't in Maine for that trip ut those conditions would halt most dogs. I saw her this year dive...not stick her head underwater...DIVE....GONE....no Yella for about 6 to 8 seconds (think about that) and come up with a gadwall drake. 

Now...with that said...I have never hunted with Drake. But if he's a better HUNTING dog...better in the blind....better at HUNTING FOR WATERFOWL than Yella...then I gotta f!&%ing see it.

Now....this begs the question, which show edits out more mistakes and which show makes it more realistic ?[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2004)

oh, and the only other dog i've hunted with that equals her in terms of purely being a pleasure to be around goes by the name Luke...or ol' Iron Guts as i like to call him.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

clay58 said:


> Shayne-
> 
> Have you ever hunted with Drake or Yella ? I've hunted with Yella probably about 75 to 90 times....I've seen her drive through about 150 yards of reauseaux cane and the nastiest mud in Louisiana, 400+ yards of open water on the Mississippi River, hundreds of yards of cornfield in South Dakota and more miles through the thickest flooded timber in AR than i care to remember, to bring JT and me our ducks back...and has done it all with minimal....let me say this again...MINIMAL whines or even unneccesary movements in the boat, blind, pit, dog stand, old floating log, standing in water or solid ground. She hunts about 90 to 110 days a year (SD and AR, with a few trips to KY, MS, LA and TX)...waterfowl AND upland.... I wasn't in Maine for that trip ut those conditions would halt most dogs. I saw her this year dive...not stick her head underwater...DIVE....GONE....no Yella for about 6 to 8 seconds (think about that) and come up with a gadwall drake.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Shayne...










:lol:


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Gotta give her one thing: if she drove through 150 yards of it, Yella must have found the widest cane patch in Louisiana. Least it would be the blue ribbon winner on my end.

In the few episodes I've seen, Yella hasn't set the world on fire, and I thought it clear she was a work in progress. I liked the fact that they apparently haven't tried to hide her shortcomings with editing and have even spoken to them. 

Haven't a clue which might be the "better" gundog, but what little I've seen of Drake has made him at least appear the _more comfortable_ one.

Given much of what I see come through my commercial blind, however, they've both come off as dogs a lot of folks would be tickled to have. (And I can't believe I'm bored enough to have entered a debate over TV dogs. Need to go check the tube for the latest "important personage" rumors out of Pakistan.)


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

clay58 said:


> Shayne-
> 
> Have you ever hunted with Drake or Yella ? I've hunted with Yella probably about 75 to 90 times....I've seen her drive through about 150 yards of reauseaux cane and the nastiest mud in Louisiana, 400+ yards of open water on the Mississippi River, hundreds of yards of cornfield in South Dakota and more miles through the thickest flooded timber in AR than i care to remember, to bring JT and me our ducks back...and has done it all with minimal....let me say this again...MINIMAL whines or even unneccesary movements in the boat, blind, pit, dog stand, old floating log, standing in water or solid ground. She hunts about 90 to 110 days a year (SD and AR, with a few trips to KY, MS, LA and TX)...waterfowl AND upland.... I wasn't in Maine for that trip ut those conditions would halt most dogs. I saw her this year dive...not stick her head underwater...DIVE....GONE....no Yella for about 6 to 8 seconds (think about that) and come up with a gadwall drake.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

:lol: Are you pissed off Clay?

Yep, she's a nice dog. I've said that all along. Your lucky to get to hunt over her.

Shayne


----------



## boomer 453 (Jan 4, 2003)

Gotta give them credit for showing yella's bad bits as well as her good stuff. The hunt with elvis i thought they were going to have to change her name to "sit". Me personally, i don't want to fuss with the dog in the blind until the shooting is over. If i have to constantly be messing with the dog it takes the fun out of it for me and whoever im hunting with.

Drake or yella? Please send me both for an in depth comparison, I'll have'em back in a year or two.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Rick Hall said:


> I thought it clear she was a work in progress. I liked the fact that they apparently haven't tried to hide her shortcomings with editing and have even spoken to them.


Exactly. 



Rick Hall said:


> ...what little I've seen of Drake has made him at least appear the _more comfortable_ one.


Yep.



Rick Hall said:


> ...they've both come off as dogs a lot of folks would be tickled to have.


Amen.


Shayne


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Shayne,

Got that camo wardrobe yet?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Dman said:


> Shayne,
> 
> Got that camo gear yet?


I got a camo bug suit thingy. It's pretty cool. Very light weight. I'll slip it off and on as needed. I'm excited. I MIGHT even drag the macho dawg out and make sure he remembers how to swim.

Shayne


----------



## Dashtrash (Mar 4, 2004)

Enough with the Wildrose bashing already! When is the last time anyone has even seen Yella sit without being told under fifteen times. Drake's too mellow to be a duck dog? I'll take a dog that sits when it's told, doesn't creep or whine in the blind and doesn't break on other dogs birds. Drake hands down is a better *hunting* partner unless you like saying sit sit sit sit sit sit sit........ FT may be a different story, but that wasn't the question. I have an eight month old Wildrose puppy that would destroy Yella in obedience. Is she going to win anything at fifteen months...no, but she will retrieve me a lot birds and I'll still have my voice at the end of the day.


Jim


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I've seen Yella hunt in person, rather than TV. She did great work, was calm and quiet, and honored just fine. I've thrown marks for Drake when he was a little pipsqueak and liked what I saw.

I have a friend who's hunted with Drake and Mike and he was quite impressed. 

Both are excellently trained gundogs who would outshine 95% of the "meat dogs" dragged off the couch on opening day at the local WMA public hunt!

- Chris


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Dashtrash said:


> Enough with the Wildrose bashing already! When is the last time anyone has even seen Yella sit without being told under fifteen times. Drake's too mellow to be a duck dog? I'll take a dog that sits when it's told, doesn't creep or whine in the blind and doesn't break on other dogs birds. Drake hands down is a better *hunting* partner unless you like saying sit sit sit sit sit sit sit........ FT may be a different story, but that wasn't the question. I have an eight month old Wildrose puppy that would destroy Yella in obedience. Is she going to win anything at fifteen months...no, but she will retrieve me a lot birds and I'll still have my voice at the end of the day.
> 
> 
> Jim


I'm not sure that I saw ANY "wildrose bashing" in this thread???? I could be wrong of course(it has happened before...once) You're worried about stereotypes toward a wildrose dog, then you start throwing stereotypes of FT dogs!?!?!?!?!?! I'm happy your 8 month old knows how to sit but I also know a lot of ft bred labs that can actually do the same thing :shock: 
Excuse my language here but the stereotypes that are predicated by wildrose that ALL american ft bred dogs are hyper and uncontrollable is just plain old fashioned bullshit! STEREOTYPES SUCK!!!! Sorry you fell for them. 

Sorry folks, I'm done now


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

PS In real life, I'd take either dog, or both


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

> PS In real life, I'd take either dog, or both


Me too!!

Shayne, Do you know what flight your in?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Dman said:


> > PS In real life, I'd take either dog, or both
> 
> 
> Me too!!
> ...


No. I'd have to ask Dina. I hope i'm in a flight without any RTFers... i don't think i would be able to cope if my dog turned chocolate on me.

Shayne


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Chris, 

I really appreciate you taking up for me, and ol' Yellagirl. Luke is real hunter, sits and watches the sky for hours without a peep.

Like Shayne said Yella is a talented young dog with lots, and lots of drive.

I have had both kinds, and loved them each for what they brought. 
She is by no means the most well rounded, and obedient retriever around. As a matter of fact she can be, and often is a real pain in the butt, just like Dashtrash said. 

She is a horrible breaking dog when another dog is involved. I'm sure Drake is a very special dog, as most every dog who's owner frequents this board. If you didn't at least think you had a special dog you wouldn't be here. Right?

I can just about promise you that Drake is much easier to hunt with than Yella. But, I also know that Yella can pick up 50, or 60 in the ice, when it's below freezing, and go just as hard on on #60, as she did on #1, and be really upset that there's not a #61 to pick up.

I'm sure Mike Stewart as well as others can tell you some great things about Drake. He's a handsome devil for sure. 

Regardless of who's best I sure love that girl, as I'm sure Mike loves Drake.

Thanks to those of you who said some nice things about Yella. I hope I have the opportunity to return the kind words one day when I get to see your dog run.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Justin Tackett said:


> Chris,
> 
> I really appreciate you taking up for me, and ol' Yellagirl. Luke is real hunter, sits and watches the sky for hours without a peep.


He peeps when he is gettin a little macho dawg action from behind - but just a little at first. haha



Justin Tackett said:


> Like Shayne said Yella is a talented young dog with lots, and lots of drive.


 No doubt



Justin Tackett said:


> I have had both kinds, and loved them each for what they brought.
> 
> She is by no means the most well rounded, and obedient retriever around. As a matter of fact she can be, and often is a real pain in the butt, just like Dashtrash said.
> 
> ...


I don't think Drake is anything special. I give him no credit other than being steady and obedient. I just don't want to have to jack with a dog in the blind and prefer one that is low maintenance than one that goes just as hard on the 60th bird. I do a lot more sitting than i do picking up 60 birds so it works better for me that way.  

JT, you gonna be at the Hurrican Lake test this weekend?

Shayne


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

One probably couldn't give Shayne an NFC in exchange for the "Machodawg", maybe not even "Buddy the Beagle". What does he know???

Jerry


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Jerry said:


> One probably couldn't give Shayne an NFC in exchange for the "Machodawg", maybe not even "Buddy the Beagle". What does he know???
> 
> Jerry


I'd swap Buddy the fat lazy Beagle dawg as long as i had visitation rights... but not the macho dawg... why would i want to downgrade???? :lol: 

Shayne


----------



## Dashtrash (Mar 4, 2004)

achiro said:


> Dashtrash said:
> 
> 
> > Enough with the Wildrose bashing already! When is the last time anyone has even seen Yella sit without being told under fifteen times. Drake's too mellow to be a duck dog? I'll take a dog that sits when it's told, doesn't creep or whine in the blind and doesn't break on other dogs birds. Drake hands down is a better *hunting* partner unless you like saying sit sit sit sit sit sit sit........ FT may be a different story, but that wasn't the question. I have an eight month old Wildrose puppy that would destroy Yella in obedience. Is she going to win anything at fifteen months...no, but she will retrieve me a lot birds and I'll still have my voice at the end of the day.
> ...


I think you misread my post. I'd take Drake as a duck hunting partner, which was an answer to the original question. When I said FT is a different story, I meant Yella IMO would be better suited than Drake. 

I was also a little hot when I wrote my original post and didn't mean to come across that Yella is not a good duck dog, she obviously is a great dog. However, I couldn't be happier with the way things are going with my dog, and when I see all the posts saying Wildrose dogs are for show or it's a marketing scam, it does torque me a little. I know Mikes philosophies differ from many on this forum and he promotes a calm, steady dog that may lack the intensity for the FT circuit, but unless I'm mistaken, and I probably am, this is a retriever training form and not just a FT forum. Some of us have retrievers just to be our hunting partner and companion and I hope we are welcome here.


----------



## Peake (Jan 3, 2003)

Dashtrash said:


> Some of us have retrievers just to be our hunting partner and companion and I hope we are welcome here.


D.T.
If they let the cattle prod chewin, trash can lid carrying Chessie crowd in you know you slow, lazy, bank runnin', popping, British show Lab boyz are more than welcome! :lol: (just goof'n :wink: )
Peake - Wonderin' why there are no Browdawg TV celebs???
PS D.T. Post a pic I want to see what a good look'n Wildrose Lab other than Drake looks like?
________
Multiple anal creampie


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Yikes, Peake, ya got me wonderin' if maybe I don't have a British Chesapeake.

But I can answer your TV question: Bay dog won't wear the makeup.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Peake said:


> - Wonderin' why there are no Browdawg TV celebs???


Because he'd EAT the cameraman!


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Dashtrash said:


> I know Mikes philosophies differ from many on this forum and he promotes a calm, steady dog that may lack the intensity for the FT circuit, but unless I'm mistaken, and I probably am, this is a retriever training form and not just a FT forum. Some of us have retrievers just to be our hunting partner and companion and I hope we are welcome here.


This could be, and probably has been, another thread so I'll be breif. You just did it again. Stereotypes suck! Promoting "his" dogs as calm is fine but doing it by promoting the stereotype that all US bred field labs are wild untrainable nutcases that can run trials but not hunt is wrong. Its the reason people get so pissed off about the subject. You can promote your dogs all you want but when you promote lies about the "other guys" labs you've stepped over the line. Increased drive does NOT always equal uncontrollable. Its no different than if I were to say that ALL brit bred lab are pigs! It just ain't true!


----------



## boomer 453 (Jan 4, 2003)

Justin,

Only one way to settle this...Please buy yella a ticket to gods country, I will pick her her up at the gods country international airport and give her a thorough review and have her back to you in time for the 2006 season.

No thanks necessary, just doing my part to answer the burning questions that come up on here from time to time.

Seriously though i think it's great that you show the bad stuff along with the good-I'm sure it helps a whole bunch of weekend hunters to see how you correct the problems as they come up......Even when it costs you not one but TWO banded geese :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## JET4 (Mar 3, 2003)

*This settles it....*

Here is a quote from someone on refuge forums. Guess that settle this debate. Seriously, I didn't know what to say to him. This guy probably has never even trained a dog.



> Creek Henry
> Senior Refuge Member
> 
> Registered: May 2003
> ...


Here's a link to the thread if you want it.
http://refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?s=&threadid=218866

What a moron. :roll: 

JET

[/quote]


----------



## Dashtrash (Mar 4, 2004)

achiro said:


> Dashtrash said:
> 
> 
> > I know Mikes philosophies differ from many on this forum and he promotes a calm, steady dog that may lack the intensity for the FT circuit, but unless I'm mistaken, and I probably am, this is a retriever training form and not just a FT forum. Some of us have retrievers just to be our hunting partner and companion and I hope we are welcome here.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Dman said:
> 
> 
> > > PS In real life, I'd take either dog, or both
> ...


Hey, hey, hey! 

I will be coming over to watch finished as soon as my lil choc finishes his run. 

You find out that flight yet? Looking forward to seeing the Machodog do his stuff. I didnt even realize Justin and Yella was at the Pin Oak test. Would have liked to seen them run. For all I know I did. I was laid up in the bed of my truck watching finished till I fell asleep. I hope my snoring didnt bother anybodys dog running. :sleeping:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

City_Slicker said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > Dman said:
> ...


Nope not sure what flight i'm in. The greatness of the macho dawg will be in full effect. I got him out last night and ran a blind. He semi-remembers what a whistle is. Should be fun.

Shayne


----------



## boomer 453 (Jan 4, 2003)

Whats the official RTF record for a quote within a quote within a quote etc etc.?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

boomer 453 said:


> Whats the official RTF record for a quote within a quote within a quote etc etc.?
> 
> 
> Fake Quote 1 said:
> ...


[/quote:16aa1603fc][/quote:16aa1603fc]


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Shayne,
I'll be there pard. Look forward to seeing you there! Please look me up. 

Boomer,

If we get dropped for creeping (a distinct possibility) I'll send her to God's country until she's about 9, and then I'll drop by and borrow her a couple weekends a year. At 9 she might make through something!!

Thanks,

JT


----------

